# Help in preparing for first competition



## funk (Jun 14, 2011)

I would like to ask for some help from all who have competition experience.  I am entering my first contest in September, so I hope to get plenty of practice over the summer.  Some questions I have:

1.    What size brisket and butts should I be using?

2.    Should I plan on the brisket and butts being ready well before turn in and just foil and keep in cooler?

3.   Should I consider injection or marinades?  I have not done this, but in reading online, it looks like alot of people do this.

4.   Do I need to sauce the pork and brisket?

Thank you for the help.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 14, 2011)

Funk said:


> I would like to ask for some help from all who have competition experience.  I am entering my first contest in September, so I hope to get plenty of practice over the summer.  Some questions I have:
> 
> 1.    What size brisket and butts should I be using?  Hard to say.  Does the competition committee provide you the meat?  If so, find out what they supply and use that brand & size for practice.  If not, just practice with whatever you plan to use.
> 
> ...


Hope that helps at least a little bit...


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 17, 2011)

Funk said:


> I would like to ask for some help from all who have competition experience.  I am entering my first contest in September, so I hope to get plenty of practice over the summer.  Some questions I have:
> 
> 1.    What size brisket and butts should I be using? I use 10-12 lb briskets and 6-8 lb butts
> 
> ...


  Good luck, post your results
  Hope this helps


----------

